# Christian Bale (how the hell?)



## Tha Don (May 31, 2006)

2004






2005


----------



## BoneCrusher (May 31, 2006)

He's alwasy been well built.  In American Physco from like 4 years ago he was looking pretty well defined too.


----------



## Jay-Budaman (May 31, 2006)

There have been several posts about this in the past. Try a search. But in my opinion, yeah he used roids.


----------



## largepkg (May 31, 2006)

To prepare for the role in "The Machinist" he ate one apple a day for months. At least this is what he claimed to have done to drop the weight.

When coming from that low a weight, gaining would be extremely easy. Add to that working out and eating properly he could easily gain the weight to play Batman.


----------



## CowPimp (May 31, 2006)

It's one thing to go from average to kind of big in that period of time, but it's much easier to go from emaciated and way below your body's comfortable level of body fat and LBM to the same state of being.  I'm not saying he didn't use anabolics, but I do think it's possible that he was drug-free.


----------



## fufu (May 31, 2006)

I don't know but I think he may have used steroids or something like it.

Imagine how fucked up his body must have been after dropping so much weight, then gaining it back. It must have been extremely unhealthy. Hormones and metabolism were probably all over the place.


----------



## leg_press (May 31, 2006)

I'm not going to say yes or no, because I dont know. But he did say in an interview he ate alot of pizza and ice cream, and that he ended up bein the *size* of a bear, and had to shed alot of body fat. The director said that durin filming his waist seemed to get smaller and smaller as he followed a strict diet and fitness regime. well if u get paid ££££££££ u can afford to eat fatty sugary food all day long, lift heavy weights and sit around all day so you down burn any calories.


----------



## Yanick (May 31, 2006)

his body was primed for storing every single calorie that it took in after being starved for so long. i believe with enough discipline and consistency its possible to do that in a year's time without gear.


----------



## leg_press (May 31, 2006)

I dont know if anyone pays this close attention but in Batman Begins, I think u can see that he has pimples on his upper body ( prob due to the shit diet he had when he bulked up)


----------



## Seanp156 (May 31, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> I dont know if anyone pays this close attention but in Batman Begins, I think u can see that he has pimples on his upper body ( prob due to the shit diet he had when he bulked up)



It could also be body acne, sometimes a side effect of anabolic use.


----------



## leg_press (May 31, 2006)

Yanick said:
			
		

> his body was primed for storing every single calorie that it took in after being starved for so long. i believe with enough discipline and consistency its possible to do that in a year's time without gear.



Bare in mind that Christian Bale had 6 weeks from ending the machinist to his screen test as Batman. Thats alot of weight to pack on in 6 weeks but I believe if you eat all day and lift heavy weights, and dont do alot else in between u can put on that much weight, hollywood starts have the money to eat alot of shit day in day out cus they get paid millions for this film roles.


----------



## largepkg (May 31, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Bare in mind that Christian Bale had 6 weeks from ending the machinist to his screen test as Batman. Thats alot of weight to pack on in 6 weeks but I believe if you eat all day and lift heavy weights, and dont do alot else in between u can put on that much weight, hollywood starts have the money to eat alot of shit day in day out cus they get paid millions for this film roles.




It may have been six weeks to the screen test but it was 11 months between shoots according to Christian himself.


----------



## leg_press (May 31, 2006)

Look at Hugh Jackmans transformations between the three X-men movies. Do you think he used steriods? Or as he says is it just heavy weights, strength training and a good diet?


----------



## largepkg (May 31, 2006)

Look, you can say this about anyone who got themselves into shape. I think it's a disservice to these people and to people who do it completely natural.


----------



## Yanick (May 31, 2006)

six weeks is waaaay too short of a time, even for a juicebag, to gain that much weight. but like largepkg said, he had about 11 months to pack on the mass.

shit i believe P-funk added 30lbs in 1 year while working crazy hours, not getting any sleep and being run down half the time. If your an actor with almost limitless resources and time you can do it with pure consistency and discipline.


----------



## GFR (May 31, 2006)

leg_press said:
			
		

> Bare in mind that Christian Bale had 6 weeks from ending the machinist to his screen test as Batman. Thats alot of weight to pack on in 6 weeks but I believe if you eat all day and lift heavy weights, and dont do alot else in between u can put on that much weight, hollywood starts have the money to eat alot of shit day in day out cus they get paid millions for this film roles.


I believe he had about 8 months till they began filming, still I think it is clear he used steroids....hell just to recover from the destruction that extreme diet did to his body.


----------



## the nut (May 31, 2006)

He has always been in top shape, but does muscle recover like that?   I thought brad pitt looked juiced in "Troy".


----------



## leg_press (May 31, 2006)

I thought Brad Pitt looked weird in Troy, with massive shoulders and arms. Eric Bana had better overall shape. The guys where I used to work swore that Hugh Jackman is usin gear.


----------



## Vieope (May 31, 2006)

_Damn that is incredible. I saw the movie machinist and he looked really thin but I didnt know it was only one year before batman. _


----------



## Tha Don (Jun 1, 2006)

i recently bought the batman begins special edition dvd, in some of the special features they talk about bales transformation, apparently director christopher nolan told bale when they first met to put on as much size as possible, this was around the time the machinist was being filmed, apparently bale then bulked in the space of a few months from 130lbs all the way upto 220lbs! now i don't see how that is humanly possible without some sort of assistance, it would take years of natural training to get anywhere near to that sort of size after dropping so low, the funny thing is, the director then told bale he was too big! as he'd taken the "get as big as you can" quite literally, and the crew never thought he would get anywhere near that sort of size, so they had to ask him to trim down, so infact he was even bigger before batman than when they started fimiling it, taking that into consideration there is no doubt in my mind, i think people need to get real if anyone thinks that can be achieved without AAS

also, as legpress mentions he does have some spots/marks over the top of his back and shoulders if you look closely enough in the scenes where his shirt is off, thats got gear written all over it, before actually watching the film and special features, and realising how close the 2 films were together i wasn't so convinced, but now its pretty clear he must have

as for brad pitt, he seems to have a bit of a meathead in troy, just facially, he looks more aged, and the thickness and conditioning, it certainly it wouldn't suprise me if he'd used something too


----------



## robousy (Jun 1, 2006)

roids or no roids - thats a fucking impressive self-transformation.

If someone on this forum showed those pics as b4 and after we'd all be congratulating him!

Well done Christian!


----------



## GFR (Jun 1, 2006)

The machinist is on showtime tonight


----------



## robousy (Jun 1, 2006)

pretty good movie...the 'twist' has been done a few too many times in the last few years IMO.


----------



## the nut (Jun 1, 2006)

i think im gonna start the " apple a day diet"...


----------



## Action-Jackson (Jun 1, 2006)

Tha Don said:
			
		

> i recently bought the batman begins special edition dvd, in some of the special features they talk about bales transformation, apparently director christopher nolan told bale when they first met to put on as much size as possible, this was around the time the machinist was being filmed, apparently bale then bulked in the space of a few months from 130lbs all the way upto 220lbs! now i don't see how that is humanly possible without some sort of assistance, it would take years of natural training to get anywhere near to that sort of size after dropping so low, the funny thing is, the director then told bale he was too big! as he'd taken the "get as big as you can" quite literally, and the crew never thought he would get anywhere near that sort of size, so they had to ask him to trim down, so infact he was even bigger before batman than when they started fimiling it, taking that into consideration there is no doubt in my mind, i think people need to get real if anyone thinks that can be achieved without AAS



Apparently he was eating lots and lots of ice cream to put heaps of weight back on, after the Machinist. He also said he stopped exercising while he was putting on the weight, then I guess he started to build muscle after he was at a reasonable body weight. So I guess it's possible *shrug*


----------



## theface (Jul 31, 2009)

BoneCrusher said:


> He's alwasy been well built.  In American Physco from like 4 years ago he was looking pretty well defined too.



I definitely agree that Bale had to have juiced.  He was 121 pounds for the Machinest and was expected to look significantly muscular for the screen test of Batman Beings.  

Also, look at all the main characters in 300 as well as Brad Pitt in Troy.  The all show significant sings of gynecomastia.  A resident doctor friend of mine compared chest shots of Gerard Butler and Brad Pitt before and after these roles and highlighted the raised breast tissue.  To me, this was a clear cut sign of elevated testosterone levels brought on by steroid use.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Aug 1, 2009)

Whocares?


----------



## mr.universe (Aug 10, 2009)

*Christian Bale and "hormone therapy"!*



Jay-Budaman said:


> There have been several posts about this in the past. Try a search. But in my opinion, yeah he used roids.



I do believe in Hollywood they don't call it "ROIDS" it's referred to as HRT Hormone Replacement Therapy and all the big names have used it.  Sylvester Stallone, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Brad Pitt even De Niro in Cape Fear.  Doctors all over will prescribe testosterone to just about anyone and aging actors or big stars have no problem getting on board this train.


----------



## T_man (Aug 11, 2009)

As much as I applaud him, I don't think taking the body to such extremes is very healthy. I'm sure it will start taking it's toll soon.


----------



## T_man (Aug 11, 2009)

That's an unnatural amount of mass that takes years to obtain, for a normal healthy person, let alone going from close to death thin to that kind of size.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 11, 2009)

I didn't like his Batman in Terminator.


----------



## T_man (Aug 11, 2009)

batty man?


----------



## ectomorph141 (Aug 10, 2010)

Sorry to dig up an old thread but I just watched the Machinist last night and holy crap what a transformation from Reign of Fire to the Machinist to Batman.   Thats probably the most insane transformation I have ever seen someone go through. And he gained the 100lbs in a year!

Reign Of Fire (2002) 185lbs






The Machinist  (2004)  122lbs





Batman (2005) 222lbs


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Nightowl (Aug 10, 2010)

I agree, the "BATMAN" body suits him just fine!


----------



## LAM (Aug 10, 2010)

increasing definition, i.e. reducing body fat gives the illusion of appearing bigger in size.  this is exactly what the illusion that bodybuilder tries to achieve come show time.   there is certainly nothing massive abut Christian Bale when he is in top shop as he is far less than 200 lbs at a tad under 6'.

HGH is huge in Holloywood and has been for the past decade..many actors are no strangers to using gear either..there is no drug testing in Hollywood


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2010)

LAM said:


> increasing definition, i.e. reducing body fat gives the illusion of appearing bigger in size.  this is exactly what the illusion that bodybuilder tries to achieve come show time.   there is certainly nothing massive abut Christian Bale when he is in top shop as he is far less than 200 lbs at a tad under 6'.
> 
> HGH is huge in Holloywood and has been for the past decade..many actors are no strangers to using gear either..there is no drug testing in Hollywood



Wow been a while..... welcome back.


----------



## awhites1 (Aug 10, 2010)

im more interested in what he used to drop down in weight like that for the machinest. I know they said he had an apple and a can of tuna a day but WTF... i'ld make it about half a day before i saying fuck that. thats beyond self control to do that. Coke? adderall, meth?


----------



## Curt James (Aug 10, 2010)

Wasn't he moving back towards his Machinist appearance for a role as an addict?

IMDb, here I come...
*
The Fighter (2010)*

Starring as Dickie Eklund in "The Fighter".

*The Fighter (2010 film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia*










Christian Bale as boxer, trainer, drug addict Dickie Eklund


----------



## JMRQ (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought most Hollywood celebrities used HGH...


----------



## BillHicksFan (Aug 12, 2010)

He would have used drugs to lose weight for the role in The Machinist and he would have had a kick ass cycle to build muscle for the role of Batman. Million dollars contracts for this guy, he's gonna need to take a few short-cuts. 

I heard that he actually grew out of the batsuit and had to lose weight as a result.


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 12, 2010)

Nightowl said:


> I agree, the "BATMAN" body suits him just fine!



i like him as an actor any way he looks. i think in _rescue dawn_ he ate maggots. he's freakin' dedicated. i've liked him in his roles since i first saw him in 1987 when he was a little boy in _empire of the sun_.

Christian Bale Reveals What Snakes Taste Like, Says 'Dark Knight' Joker Is More Real - Movie News Story | MTV Movie News


----------

